# Game Discussion - Week of Jan 11 to 17



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Watching this Louisville - Nova matchup. Fun game. Louisville's press is such a thing of beauty. Sosa hasnt developed much. Yarou is a nice athlete but my goodness I cringe everytime the announcers mention he had Hepatitis B, way to let the world know about his issues.


Pitino wears some hideous suits.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I felt the same way about that Hepatitis thing! That aint right...

Also I don't know if it's the suit, the hair, the gold jewelry, or the last name but I sorta feel like I want to extort money from Rick Pitino too.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol 


Louisville will beat any team in the Big East if they play like this. Siva will be a good player for them.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Louisville CANNOT make post passes. Nova have so many NBA players.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Wow did OU just screw the pooch at the end of that game! Terrible game management by the Sooners.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

That was one of the worst executed games toward the end of regulation and OT that I have seen in a long time. Dumb shots, silly turnovers, missed freethrows. It had it all folks.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

willie warren just hoisting shots at the end of regulation and OT. haha. what a disappointment.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

TM said:


> willie warren just hoisting shots at the end of regulation and OT. haha. what a disappointment.


Well to be honest it's not like anyone was going to make an entry pass into Tiny Gallon or anything. Someone had to shoot it before the shot clock ran out. Both teams were just doing absolutely nothing until there was 6 seconds left on the shot clock and then dribbling straight at the defense and throwing up pure junk at the basket. 

I will always take a shot from distance when a player is squared up then something on the run right at the defense. Closer isn't always better when there's a wall of waving arms in your way.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

agreed, however when you're up by 3 with 20+ seconds on the shotclock and 1 guy within 10 feet of the basket, probably not the wiseest thing to do.

also forgot to mention how important free throws are. :|


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Robbie Hummel at the half.. 29 pts, 8/10 3PT

Purdue up 41-29.. WOW


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

That guy can play.

His dislocated finger was disgusting to look at.

OSU's tourney chances just went up a notch. Their first road win of the season.

Evan Turner is just a great kid, so humble on the mic. Could have made it all about him, but kept referring to his teammates. Very nice.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I love this Purdue team. They remind me of my high school team in terms of style of play.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

So I get home and turn on the TV and what happens in the first 7 seconds...you guessed it...a foul on Cousins.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

John Wall is brutalizing Florida right now around the 8 minute mark. He's just pulling up and launching off the dribble and swishing everything.

Bledsoe is really really good. It's a shame he has to take a back seat to Wall because we would be talking about him a lot more any other season.

Also I think Dickie V as found a new wang to suck in "Coach" Cal over Coach K.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The team is 16-0 and Calipari has brought back Kentucky to prominence, I can see why Dickie V is slobbering all over him, but I also hope when that other shoe drops this same commentators that talk about 'love of the game' above all else will chastise the man. He hasn't done anything wrong at Kentucky, but with the type of players he brings in, its only a matter of time.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

hahahaha Cousins sucks. He's a hack and a whiner. Once he gets over that stuff, then we'll talk about him being a legit impact against good teams.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Hope coolpohle is watching cause Wall's on the bench and the guy running the point is BLEDSOE!


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

HB said:


> Hope coolpohle is watching cause Wall's on the bench and the guy running the point is BLEDSOE!


Yeah, and he started the game, too.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Bledsoe is really really good. It's a shame he has to take a back seat to Wall because we would be talking about him a lot more any other season.


Bledsoe had a very nice 1st half, but please don't judge his season on that. So far, he's been very disappointing. If you disagree, go watch the games against Georgia, Louisville, UNC, etc.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

coolpohle said:


> Bledsoe had a very nice 1st half, but please don't judge his season on that. So far, he's been very disappointing. If you disagree, go watch the games against Georgia, Louisville, UNC, etc.


Yeah sorry I guess I should just take the opposite opinion of everyone else so I can be just like you.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

> Yeah, and he started the game, too.


Lol this guy is too funny. Who's disputing he is starting? The question was who plays backup point guard for Kentucky, but you always seem to dodge it, launching into other questions of your own.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Cousins with some grown men moves, scoring on a double team with is, and than getting to the basket with a nice spin... He sucks huh?? LMAO
Its like this guy has this reputation and no matter what he does he is wrong, 13 points and 7 rebounds and its still 12 minutes left


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I dont think anyone said he sucks, he's a goon and he plays lazy.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

fjkdsi said:


> Cousins with some grown men moves, scoring on a double team with is, and than getting to the basket with a nice spin... He sucks huh?? LMAO
> Its like this guy has this reputation and no matter what he does he is wrong, 13 points and 7 rebounds and its still 12 minutes left


His attitude or apparent attitude works against him. I like his game I just wish I could see more of it as he stays in foul trouble. Sometimes he makes boneheaded plays, but he's still so young. It probably hurts him to have Wall on his team who can do no wrong in the media's eyes.

I think almost everyone would agree that the talent is there though.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

If you would have asked me to describe Erving Walker to you before the game I would have said "Fearless." The guy will shoot it from anywhere at almost any time. He's a little firecracker.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Florida state with two bad losses in the span of a week.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I guess Evan Turner's back is alright. Damn what a game.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

HB said:


> Lol this guy is too funny. Who's disputing he is starting? The question was who plays backup point guard for Kentucky, but you always seem to dodge it, launching into other questions of your own.


You can't start and be a backup.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Yeah sorry I guess I should just take the opposite opinion of everyone else so I can be just like you.


I only take the opposite opinions on opinions that I think are wrong.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

So what you are saying is that Kentucky has no back up point guard?


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

HB said:


> So what you are saying is that Kentucky has no back up point guard?


No, I'm just saying that he's a starter not a backup.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

So again who is Kentucky's backup point guard? Lets say I agree with you that Bledsoe's a starter. Please answer my question, who is their backup point guard?

You want to play with words, I'll play.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

HB said:


> So again who is Kentucky's backup point guard? Lets say I agree with you that Bledsoe's a starter. Please answer my question, who is their backup point guard?
> 
> You want to play with words, I'll play.


A guy that's a starter isn't a backup.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I'll ask the question again since you cant seem to give a name.

I even said lets go with your statement, lets just say I agree that Bledsoe is a starter and cant be a backup.

Very well then coolpohle, who is Kentucky's backup point guard?


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

He may play the PG spot at some point in the game, but because he starts the game, he can't be considered a backup.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

But I just said I'll agree with you that he's not their backup point guard. You still havent told me who is, and if you cant does that mean Kentucky dont have a backup point guard?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Bledsoe. The end. How many more pages does this really need to go on?


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

He brought this up TM, not me.

It doesn't mean they don't have one. It just means that a guy who's in the starting lineup, cannot be considered a backup.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

:lol: this argument is STILL goin on?!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Cincy absolutely choked at St. John's.

Uconn loses again and Texas is down at the half at Iowa State.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Nebraska is making a game of it vs Kansas. This Nebraska team is very very young. I'm going to keep my eye on them in the next 2-3 years.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Big Leuer-less win by the Badgers tonight at Northwestern. We always lose to NW in everything, so this is a great win. Trevon Hughes is really damn clutch. We pulled away because he hit 3's on three straight possessions under 3 minutes.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

CP is right. This retarted discussion came up as a discussion of depth. 

Kentucky does not have good depth because Bledsoe can play the point. They would have good depth if the third guard on the team is a good player. 

Your 6-8 guys in the totation are how you assess the backups and depth, no matter if any player in the rotation of 8 can play or does play alot at two positions.

**** this is stupid. **** off


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Right on what? You know if you ask Cal, Bilas, Vitale or pretty much any knowledge on basketball and UK who Kentucky's backup point is, what do you think the answer will be?


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

HB said:


> Right on what? You know if you ask Cal, Bilas, Vitale or pretty much any knowledge on basketball and UK who Kentucky's backup point is, what do you think the answer will be?


Like JN said, this whole conversation started about you bragging about depth. You said Bledsoe would start on 99% of college teams, implying that he was a bench player on Kentucky. That's the point I was making in the first place.

And based on the way he's played this year, no he wouldn't start on 99% of college teams.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I sort of want Nebraska to win, but I win about $110 on a $20 bet if Kansas wins. Ontario has legal sports betting run by the province, but the odds are not always good and you have to pick at least three games.

I had Kansas, Wisconsin, and Clemson all winning by six or more.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

HB said:


> Right on what? You know if you ask Cal, Bilas, Vitale or pretty much any knowledge on basketball and UK who Kentucky's backup point is, what do you think the answer will be?


He is there backup point guard.. but that does not add to the team`s bench or depth.... which is what this stupid ****tarded discussion was started about. Somebody said Kentucky had good depth and a good bench because Bledsoe was a backup. That is beyond stupid.

Bledsoe is the backup point but he is not a backup. You have to be an absolute idiot to not understand the backup is the third guard who comes in to replace wall.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

coolpohle said:


> Like JN said, this whole conversation started about you bragging about depth. You said Bledsoe would start on 99% of college teams, implying that he was a bench player on Kentucky. That's the point I was making in the first place.
> *
> And based on the way he's played this year, no he wouldn't start on 99% of college teams*.


Is this a joke? You expect him to put up gaudy numbers when he's playing next to John Wall?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> He is there backup point guard.. but that does not add to the team`s bench or depth.... which is what this stupid ****tarded discussion was started about. Somebody said Kentucky had good depth and a good bench because Bledsoe was a backup. That is beyond stupid.


I guess you didnt watch the game when even Vitale and co. were talking about UK's depth and how unfair it must be for Donovan to be watching two guys he recruited tearing his team apart at the moment.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

HB said:


> Is this a joke? You expect him to put up gaudy numbers when he's playing next to John Wall?


Well, I don't expect him to be putting up 20 a game and 10 assists, but he's been very inconsistent and has more turnovers than assists. I mean, we're talking about a guy that probably never will be drafted. I don't know why you're in love with him.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

HB said:


> I guess you didnt watch the game when even Vitale and co. were talking about UK's depth and how unfair it must be for Donovan to be watching two guys he recruited tearing his team apart at the moment.


You mean Vitale and Co. would actually say something negative about a team? lolol...that'll be the day...where is all this depth? Dodson is their only good player off the bench. I'll take Kansas, Duke, Syracuse, etc. depth's over theirs.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Dodson? 

They have Daniel Orton, Ramon Harris, DeAnre Liggins and Perry Stevenson coming off the bench. Dodson doesnt even fit into the equation.



> Well, I don't expect him to be putting up 20 a game and 10 assists, but he's been very inconsistent and has more turnovers than assists. I mean, we're talking about a guy that probably never will be drafted. I don't know why you're in love with him.


Haha Bledsoe is definitely getting drafted. Not this year though


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

He will have to make large strides and if he were to be drafted, and even then it would not be until 2012. I think the odds are against him.

All the guys you just mentioned are averaging less than 4 ppg and Liggins is the only one that's been efficient. And with him rarely shooting in the handful of minutes he gets and I'm not sure it matters all that much.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

coolpohle said:


> He will have to make large strides and if he were to be drafted, and even then it would not be until 2012. I think the odds are against him.
> 
> All the guys you just mentioned are averaging less than 4 ppg and Liggins is the only one that's been efficient. And with him rarely shooting in the handful of minutes he gets and I'm not sure it matters all that much.


Harris and Stevenson were starters on Gillespie's squad and if I am right they did make the tourney with those guys. Of course their numbers decline with that stacked starting lineup Kentucky has. Harris and Stevenson arent brought in for offense though. Daniel Orton would start for 90% of college teams, if he declared this year he'd get drafted. 

As for Bledsoe, look at his skllset, he's easily one of the more talented guards in the nation. I am not sure what games you are watching, but by next year when Wall is gone, ppl will be talking about his draft stock too.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Perry Stevenson? Dude you have a fairly solid argument but why the hell did you pick Perry Stevenson? I think he's regressed and no I'm not talking about his minutes.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> I sort of want Nebraska to win, but I win about $110 on a $20 bet if Kansas wins. Ontario has legal sports betting run by the province, but the odds are not always good and you have to pick at least three games.
> 
> I had Kansas, Wisconsin, and Clemson all winning by six or more.


Time for you to pick up the cash my friend.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Perry Stevenson? Dude you have a fairly solid argument but why the hell did you pick Perry Stevenson? I think he's regressed and no I'm not talking about his minutes.


He's always been a decent shot blocker, thats all his good for really.

I think Miss. St will beat Kentucky. This team has too many lengthy guys that can do a lot of things on the court.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

HB said:


> As for Bledsoe, look at his skllset, he's easily one of the more talented guards in the nation. I am not sure what games you are watching


Miami Ohio, Rider, UNC, and Georgia. 10 of 35 overall (29%), 7 assists, 15 turnovers. Yikes.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

HB said:


> He's always been a decent shot blocker, thats all his good for really.
> 
> I think Miss. St will beat Kentucky. This team has too many lengthy guys that can do a lot of things on the court.


My prediction is the same. They will have a tough time vs Vandy also.


Also I saw Perry Stevenson play against Minnesota's Damion Johnson when they were in high school. There was easily 25 blocks in that game.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

coolpohle said:


> Miami Ohio, Rider, UNC, and Georgia. 10 of 35 overall (29%), 7 assists, 15 turnovers. Yikes.


Its hard to get into a rhythm when you are playing out of position, with that said, you look at how he moves, he's a talented guy, I dont think media pundits would be singing his praises if he didnt have talent.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

HB said:


> Its hard to get into a rhythm when you are playing out of position, with that said, you look at how he moves, he's a talented guy, I dont think media pundits would be singing his praises if he didnt have talent.


When was the last time you heard Vitale and Co. saying man, player X has no potential...he really sucks?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I dunno about you, but Jay Bilas, Mr. Knight, Fran Fraschilla and Len Bias are some of the more knowledgeable announcers of the game. Dont lump them in the delusional Vitale class.

I'd give more credibility to their assessments than some message board poster.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Don't worry HB, coolpohle obviously a stathead (one of the betters ones I will admit though). You can't argue with them unless you have the numbers on your side. Bledsoe is playing next to (or behind?) one of the best guards to come into college basketball that we have seen, his numbers must be taken with a grain of salt. The Derrick Rose's, Tyreke Evans', and John Walls' of the world are making a mighty strong kool-aid brew. They aren't all instant successes. Bledsoe will have his time.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

There are a lot of people that post on forums (and I'm not talking just college basketball) that are way more knowledgeable than the so called experts. Perfect example #1 - Matthew Berry. Anyways, that's an entirely different discussion.

If you want to drool over a guy with more turnovers than assists, that's your choice. It's just one I myself wouldn't advertise.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

coolpohle said:


> There are a lot of people that post on forums (and I'm not talking just college basketball) that are way more knowledgeable than the so called experts. Perfect example #1 - Matthew Berry. Anyways, that's an entirely different discussion.
> 
> If you want to drool over a guy with more turnovers than assists, that's your choice. It's just one I myself wouldn't advertise.


Its funny how you act as though your the end-all, be all of college basketball. If your goal is to be a know-it-all on a lightly trafficked basketball board, so be it.

I personally think your full of **** though.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> Its funny how you act as though your the end-all, be all of college basketball. If your goal is to be a know-it-all on a lightly trafficked basketball board, so be it.
> 
> I personally think your full of **** though.


Is that because I don't rank Gonzaga every week? lolol


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

coolpohle said:


> Is that because I don't rank Gonzaga every week? lolol


Has nothing to do with where you rank Gonzaga. Its how you spout off on here like your some kind of internet Mel Kiper and you have to stroke your fairy tale moniker ego on a message board with people you'll never meet.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> Has nothing to do with where you rank Gonzaga. Its how you spout off on here like your some kind of internet Mel Kiper and you have to stroke your fairy tale moniker ego on a message board with people you'll never meet.


You think I have ego? Go visit 2+2 and I'll look like a little kid!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Anywhoo, that Elias kid for Gonzaga has seriously got game. Was really impressed


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Wow HB whats going on?? down 21 to 8 to Georgia TEch early on


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

PATHETICALLY BAD!!!

I cant believe what I am seeing


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

UNC looks like ****. Don't they have like ten 5 star recruits on that team? Maybe Roy could start showing us how good of a coach he is instead of giving up and waiting for next year.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol I knew that was coming, dont know what to say honestly. I dont know how you coach Strickland and Drew to become better ball handlers. Turnover after turnover, I am sick.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Nimreitz said:


> UNC looks like ****. Don't they have like ten 5 star recruits on that team? Maybe Roy could start showing us how good of a coach he is instead of giving up and waiting for next year.


lmao!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Please, please, please dont put Strickland in the game


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HB said:


> Lol I knew that was coming, dont know what to say honestly. I dont know how you coach Strickland and Drew to become better ball handlers. Turnover after turnover, I am sick.


Really? You coach good decisions instead of pushing the ball recklessly, and you bench the idiots if they keep making mistakes.

EDIT: If Bobby Frasor could be somewhat effective as PG for the Heels as a freshmen, these guys have no excuse.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Ummm whats with you Badgers fans, its like you pluck arguments out of the air. Frasor was a PG, way better than ball handler than Drew and Strickland. Strickland is a shooting guard playing out of position and he clearly doesnt understand the position. Even if he did bench Strickland, who else can play the point?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HB said:


> Ummm whats with you Badgers fans, its like you pluck arguments out of the air. Frasor was a PG, way better than ball handler than Drew and Strickland. Strickland is a shooting guard playing out of position and he clearly doesnt understand the position. Even if he did bench Strickland, who else can play the point?


I think that's kind of the point, you bench him and throw out a walk-on or someone (or you stop recruiting PFs). You can't let idiotic play go unpunished because it will keep happening.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Will Graves mother****ers


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Not that anyone cares but I gotta say I am impressed with Mark Fox's coaching. They have fought the best of the SEC very hard (Kentucky, Ole Miss, MSU) and beat Georgia Tech all with laughable talent


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

He's been money. Great comeback so far.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Tough loss, fought back but not enough, no shame in that.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lotsa close games today, Cincy got lucky at the end with ND. Kentucky with yet another close win, Tenn squeaks by Miss and Louisville blew a golden chance against Pitt


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Tied at 60, Texas A&M had a chance to beat Texas on a last second shot but had the ball stolen away with 4 seconds left. Texas missed a lay-up and two tip opportunities. To overtime we go.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Who the hell is this analyst in the Miami-Virginia. What an idiot. He jumps topic to topic idea to idea, sentence to sentence, or sometimes mid-sentence... 

its like he made 100 notes before the game, and is just checking them off as they go, no matter if it flows or is relevant to the game.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Purdue lost to Northwestern, looks like conference play isnt being favorable to them.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Who the hell is this analyst in the Miami-Virginia. What an idiot. He jumps topic to topic idea to idea, sentence to sentence, or sometimes mid-sentence...
> 
> its like he made 100 notes before the game, and is just checking them off as they go, no matter if it flows or is relevant to the game.


LMFAO. It seems like they just pick color analysts up off the street.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

That UNC win over OSU is looking mighty good right now. OSU is definitely getting ranked next week.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

HB said:


> That UNC win over OSU is looking mighty good right now. OSU is definitely getting ranked next week.


Yeah, but if you go 6-10 in the ACC it won't matter.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

We wont, or at least I think we wont.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

haha...I don't think you will, either.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Anyone watching this Mich-Uconn game? Dont know where Calhoun keeps finding this athletic shot blocker type players, but Majok has got some serious upside. Michigan needs this game, lol so do we.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Greg Monroe is a top 5 pick. He just murdered Villanova. I understand Nova's big's are nothing special, but 29 points and 15 rebounds on the road against the 4th ranked team in the country is one heck of a performance.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

46% shooter at 6-11 and a top 5 pick? I think I'll take Ed Davis instead.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

coolpohle said:


> 46% shooter at 6-11 and a top 5 pick? I think I'll take Ed Davis instead.


I'm a UNC fan and I laugh at this. Monroe can put the ball on the floor, he can pass, he has a nice array of post moves. He could become a better finisher, but he is much more skilled than Davis.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Sorry, with what I've seen of Davis, I think he should be a top 3 pick. And Favors isnt in that top 3 going by the way he's played this year.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol this Michigan fans are funny. Storming the court when Uconn isnt even going to be ranked next week. Thats a NIT bound team.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Please STOP STORMING THE COURT. it make your team look like some crap team that got lucky for one day and happened to beat a ranked team.

by the way, Michigan, weren't you supposed to be a top 15 team this year??


----------



## Reisedoggy (Aug 27, 2004)

What the hell Michigan? You just beat an average at best UConn team ranked 15th... and you storm the court? Juwan Howard is rolling over in his grave


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

the only fab 5 member to be still playing in the NBA?


----------



## Reisedoggy (Aug 27, 2004)

TM said:


> the only fab 5 member to be still playing in the NBA?



It was a "Juwan Howard is old" joke...thought it was obvious..but that is what I was getting at! ha ha


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

bball2223 said:


> I'm a UNC fan and I laugh at this. Monroe can put the ball on the floor, he can pass, he has a nice array of post moves. He could become a better finisher, but he is much more skilled than Davis.


Go ask scouts who they would rather have next year: Ed Davis or Greg Monroe. 95% will tell you Davis.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> Go ask scouts who they would rather have next year: Ed Davis or Greg Monroe. 95% will tell you Davis.


It's sad, but yeah. Monroe just doesn't have the desire, or if he does he sure has a funny way of showing it.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

Is it ever okay for a BCS school to storm the court?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Willo said:


> Is it ever okay for a BCS school to storm the court?


I thought it was fine when we stormed against Duke earlier this year.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

ya cause youre team isn't good. im fine with stuff like that


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

meanwhile kyle singler stinks. he's not good at all anymore


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

forget that^, the whole team sucks. what is jon scheyer doing? i haven't seen him take this many bad shots since his freshman year. singler apparently decided to stop playing like an intelligent player. the only semblance of a basketball players are the plumlee boys and maybe nolan smith. wake forest isn't good. that big white kid has like 10 points already. ish smith is fast. is that a compliment? already like 30 fouls. aminu is good. he needs to get in shape though.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Give some credit to Wake's defense. They are very good on that end. 

Aminu is their only stud. C.J. Harris could develop into a nice player for them in the future.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

TM said:


> ya cause youre team isn't good. im fine with stuff like that


We were unranked and you guys were top ten.

That's the first time Duke had lost in the challenge.

That was also the clinching game to win the Big Ten's first challenge.

I'll give us a pass there.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

TM said:


> Please STOP STORMING THE COURT. it make your team look like some crap team that got lucky for one day and happened to beat a ranked team.
> 
> by the way, Michigan, weren't you supposed to be a top 15 team this year??


Indiana stormed against Minnesota, an unranked team, too.

It truly is getting out of hand.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol we are getting ranked next week. This is too funny.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

apelman42 said:


> We were unranked and you guys were top ten.


actually i was just giving Nim crap 



coolpohle said:


> Give some credit to Wake's defense. They are very good on that end.


oh, absolutely. there's a reason the only thing duke can get is put backs off missed shots. and smith has played scheyer great. that's whats so confusing. scheyer just starts throwing the ball towards the basket while smith has a hand in his face.

black ref is screwing duke royally


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

check that, black ref is just out there to be a show. i feel like i'm watching a game from the 1960's with all these enormous calls from the refs.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

TM said:


> actually i was just giving Nim crap


How dare you try to bring me down on "National Marquette Day"!!!

Yeah, I had to google it, and I'm still not 100% sure what it is.


----------

